# Antique Pigeon Prints for Sale



## Haystack Treasu (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello - Time to let my hobby and interest help to pay for itself. I have some Antique Pigeon Prints for sale. Most of them are from the 1800's. some from Edward Lear, Sir William Jardine and later on I will post some from Harrison Weir. You might find something here at some very reasonable prices. Check it out at http://www.haystacktreasures.com - Thanks, Ralph


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You have some lovely prints.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are indeed very beautiful.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I am sooooo tempted.   I really love the passenger pigeon.


----------



## Haystack Treasu (Sep 13, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the replies and encouragement. My daughter is especially fond of the pigeons and rats (already sold out.) We really love this hobby as an extension to our fine feathered pets. Cheers! Ralph


----------

